# The Triops Forum



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

*http://thetriopsforum.com/*

We are still in the making, but we would love to have you join us to make it a bigger and better community! So come on and join us, whether you are already a Triops hobbyist or just interested at the little critter, we welcome all!

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
http://thetriopsforum.com/
http://thetriopsforum.com/
http://thetriopsforum.com/


----------



## mike12348 (Mar 9, 2010)

I joined. I've always found them interesting for some reason so it's nice to see a forum for them.roud:


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome! Glad to have you with us! ^__^


----------

